# Is Tianjin the fastest growing city in the world right now?



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm, how many 200m+ topped out each year in Dubai? I think there are some pretty impressive figures.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

This is where I get my Tianjin stats btw: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rioia5uo9zosotz/G93Msdve_I/天津高楼.xls

The creator of this is awesome! Many thanks to him (lulujune)


----------



## carvajalinojohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

not as unbelievable as tianjin, but still yet extremely impressive is Shenyang's growth in the skyscraper section. 1 supertall over 200m is completed and over 20 are under construction right now. and the one completed was completed in 2009, so not too long ago either.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Hmm, how many 200m+ topped out each year in Dubai? I think there are some pretty impressive figures.


I think Dubai construction has fallen off a cliff. Not much is going up right now. 

A side note: why is data about Chinese skyscrapers so hard to come by? Simple things like building height in metres/feet, # of floors, developer, etc. are no where to be found for a great number of buildings. Even here on SSC, there are threads about Tianjin super talls with no height listed, etc. It's impossible to get a sense of what's going on in China when the information is so sparse.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm talking about years like 2008, 2009, etc... there must have been multiple being topped out in those years

There's detailed information about every Tianjin project available on Gaoloumi. I am honestly not going to translate everything onto SSC because almost no one cares, and there's seriously a massive amount of data (almost too much information).


----------

